# Several Goldens and Mixes in KY



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

This girl is listed as urgent and is a lab-Golden mix.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12394680

Andy is listed as a mix, but he looks like a full Golden to me.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12376242

Ginger is a six-month old Golden mix, but, again, she looks full-blooded to me
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12389974

And Wannabe is still listed too
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12348274

If someone could e-mail GRRAND. My e-mail here at work is being awfully finicky today.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are all so precious...  They look pure to me too, except the first one who looks like a chow x GSD or something to me.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

GRRAND was notified via e-mail.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ginger the six month old pup has been adopted! Possible adopter for Wannabe too! :crossfing


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got an e-mail back from the shelter with Wannabe and her possible adopter has fallen through. She's been there for two weeks now and the director said they'd love to get her out ASAP.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wannabe-Can Someone Help her?*

Wannabe 

Golden Retriever
Large Adult Female Dog 
Animal Shelter - Floyd County KY, Prestonsburg, KY 
Click on thumbnail
to enlarge
Wannabe

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12348274

Wannabe is a 3yr old female golden retriever who arrived on 11/6/08. She is very sweet and lovable and calm most of the time. *We named her Wannabe because she wants to be YOUR dog. Nothing in the WORLD finer than a sweet, beautiful, smart, gentle, loving Golden Girl. Take my word!! If you are interested in this dog/puppy and want additional information (Still available?? Anything not contained in current description??) please call the shelter staff direct at 606-886-3189. PLEASE DO NOT e-mail for particulars. All adult dogs adopted from shelter are bathed and dipped, given all shots, including rabies, are spayed or neutered and have been tested for the presence of heart worms before leaving the *shelter. Adoption fee is $50 for puppies too young for rabies vaccinations and $60 for dogs old enough to be vaccinated for Rabies. Dogs being adopted out of state (to rescue organizations for example) require veterinary Health Certification. There is a $10 fee for this in addition to the adoption fee.

Wannabe

Animal Shelter - Floyd County KY
Prestonsburg, KY
606-886-3189 
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. Grrand*

I just emld. GRRAND, again for Wannabee.
I sure hope they can save her!!
She is Beautiful!!

Wannabe

Animal Shelter - Floyd County KY
Prestonsburg, KY
606-886-3189 
[email protected]


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, she has a zipper nose like Cassi.

Hear anything yet Karen?

I hate this time of year for stray animals  and this year is so much worse with the shelters/rescues starting out so full.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

NO, I NEVER heard anything from Grrand and I usually do.
I've VERY WORRIED about Wannabee!!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Haven't heard anything new on Wannabe, but have some info on the Golden boy Andy in Taylor COunty. He was found as a stray, but appears to know basic commands, gets along well with other dogs, and has been there for almost a month.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wannabee*

I just emld the shelter to ask if Wannabee had been rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

Wow!! Wannabee and Andy are just gorgeous!!

I emld. GRRAND about them both!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LITTLE Ginger*

It says Little Ginger was adopted!!
Ginger - Adopted! 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Female Dog 
Friends of the Bell County Animal Shelter, Middlesboro, KY 

I've been Adopted from Petfinder.com! Click on thumbnail
to enlarge

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Ginger
Friends of the Bell County Animal Shelter 
Middlesboro, KY 
606-337-2005 
Email Friends of the Bell County Animal Shelter 
See more pets from Friends of the Bell County Animal Shelter 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. about Lady*

I emld. the shelter to ask if Lady was rescued or adopted!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12394680


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's what I found out about Lady and another GOldemn Mix at same shelter*

Per Tammy at Pendleton, RE: Lady and another Golden Mix.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12394680

[email protected]

we dont have the other one on yet. 
Lady hasnt been fixed yet she just had puppies so we are waiting for the milk to dry up.
The other one is 8 months spayed and I think has shots, i have to check

I beleive they are bother great with kids and other pets


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Wannabee*

Got this from Bonnie at shelter,
RE: Wannabee
She is still at the shelter and she will be spayed, HW tested and brought up to date on all her shots before leaving the shelter. They know that Goldens ALWAYS go to Rescue if not adopted. Sure appreciate your help. She seems gentle as a lamb but I will copy one of the shelter staff on this e-mail and they can let me know the answers to your questions about temperament, good with other dog, cats, kids, etc.

Surely appreciate your help with this gal. Have you looked at Buzz?? He's a cracker jack - a real personality!!

Thanks for your help,
Bonnie Faulkner, Board of Directors
Animal Shelter - Floyd County 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12348274

*Wannabee is a beautiful female!! and no, GRRAND hasn't gotten back with me so far. Apparently, they are pretty backed up. So, Wannabee is still with us.

She is still at the shelter and she will be spayed, HW tested and brought up to date on all her shots before leaving the shelter. They know that Goldens ALWAYS go to Rescue if not adopted. Sure appreciate your help. She seems gentle as a lamb but I will copy one of the shelter staff on this e-mail and they can let me know the answers to your questions about temperament, good with other dog, cats, kids, etc.

Surely appreciate your help with this gal. Have you looked at Buzz?? He's a cracker jack - a real personality!! 
Thanks for your help,
Bonnie Faulkner, Board of Directors
Animal Shelter - Floyd County



HERE IS BUZZ
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12448717
A local groomer and very dear supporter of the shelter called yesterday and said - "There's this great looking Golden on the porch of the shop!" She went on to describe how he had been hanging around the neighborhood for several days, greeting all her customers as they came in for their appointments, causing NO problems, and endearing himself to all. She had already inquired of everyone in the neighborhood but though everyone had met him (he's a very friendly guy) all denied knowing him or knowing how he came to be there. His second most striking feature (the first being all that personality) are his GOLD EYES. Stunning!! Kim, who took his picture says "I loved taking pictures of this dog. He has such an upbeat personality but is still well behaved. You don't have to use all the pictures. He kept making funny faces and i wanted to show you cause i think they will make you laugh." She's right - I could only use three but the rest are hysterical too! If you are interested in this dog/puppy and want additional information (Still available?? Anything not contained in current description??) please call the shelter staff direct at 606-886-3189. PLEASE DO NOT e-mail for particulars. All adult dogs adopted from shelter are bathed and dipped, given all shots, including rabies, are spayed or neutered and have been tested for the presence of heart worms before leaving the shelter. Adoption fee is $50 for puppies too young for rabies vaccinations and $60 for dogs old enough to be vaccinated for Rabies. Dogs being adopted out of state (to rescue organizations for example) require veterinary Health Certification. There is a $10 fee for this in addition to the adoption fee.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Bonnie on Wannabee (now Wynne) and Buzz*

Wannabe NOW named Wynne-GRRAND has room for her now and is taking her!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12348274
Got this from Bonnie Faulkner Animal Shelter-Floyd County in Prestonburg, KY

Just heard from GRRAND - they can go ahead now with Wannabee but Buzz still has to wait. They are changing her name to Wynne. Keep your fingers crossed for the boy.

Thanks for your help. If you feel you can* take Buzz, let me know.* 
Bonnie Faulkner, Board of Directors
Animal Shelter - Floyd County 
*
NOTE: THIS SHELTER WORKS REGULARLY WITH GRRAND IN KY*

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY149.html

DOES ANYONE HAVE ROOM FOR BUZZ, BONNIE ASKS!!!!
Surely appreciate your help with this gal. Have you looked at Buzz?? He's a cracker jack - a real personality!! 
Thanks for your help,
Bonnie Faulkner, Board of Directors
Animal Shelter - Floyd County



HERE IS BUZZ
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12448717
A local groomer and very dear supporter of the shelter called yesterday and said - "There's this great looking Golden on the porch of the shop!" She went on to describe how he had been hanging around the neighborhood for several days, greeting all her customers as they came in for their appointments, causing NO problems, and endearing himself to all. She had already inquired of everyone in the neighborhood but though everyone had met him (he's a very friendly guy) all denied knowing him or knowing how he came to be there. His second most striking feature (the first being all that personality) are his GOLD EYES. Stunning!! Kim, who took his picture says "I loved taking pictures of this dog. He has such an upbeat personality but is still well behaved. You don't have to use all the pictures. He kept making funny faces and i wanted to show you cause i think they will make you laugh." She's right - I could only use three but the rest are hysterical too! If you are interested in this dog/puppy and want additional information (Still available?? Anything not contained in current description??) please call the shelter staff direct at 606-886-3189. PLEASE DO NOT e-mail for particulars. All adult dogs adopted from shelter are bathed and dipped, given all shots, including rabies, are spayed or neutered and have been tested for the presence of heart worms before leaving the shelter. Adoption fee is $50 for puppies too young for rabies vaccinations and $60 for dogs old enough to be vaccinated for Rabies. Dogs being adopted out of state (to rescue organizations for example) require veterinary Health Certification. There is a $10 fee for this in addition to the adoption fee.
Attached Images


THE SWEETIE ON THE LEFT IS BUZZ AND THE SWEETIE ON THE RIGHT, IS WYNNE/WANNABEE-SHE IS GOING TO GRRAND.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep, got an e-mail about Wannabe last night but didn't get a chance to post the good news; glad to see Karen beat me to it. I have offered to help out with her transport if needed too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy is still at the shelter*

Just got an email from John Harris 
[email protected]

at the Taylor County Shelter about Andy.

*Andy is still here we have a few goldens,* feel free to call us at anytime. 270 465 7651

Andy is listed as a mix, but he looks like a full Golden to me.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12376242


----------

